# Bought The Mrs. A New Battery Operated Toy



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

I hope she gets years of enjoyment out of it!


----------



## eman (May 12, 2012)

I wonder why when i read the title i knew who wrote it w/o looking????


----------



## boykjo (May 12, 2012)




----------



## coyote1 (May 12, 2012)

I bet she loves you for it


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

eman said:


> I wonder why when i read the title i knew who wrote it w/o looking????


Lucky guess?


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

coyote1 said:


> I bet she loves you for it


She hasn't seen it yet. She and some friends are out occupying a vineyard today. I did send her a text that simply said "I got you a new battery operated toy." Her reply was "WTF?" I can't wait to see her face when she gets home.


----------



## coyote1 (May 12, 2012)

you may be on the couch tonight


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2012)

Oh Man!...You are such a Romantic! ...JJ


----------



## frosty (May 12, 2012)

Now THAT is funny!  Enjoy the patio tonight, take a blanket,I heard it's gonna be chilly.


----------



## alelover (May 12, 2012)

That's funny. For now anyway.


----------



## wjordan52 (May 12, 2012)

Let us know how that works out for you. We'll wait 'till the bandages come off...


----------



## ritamcd (May 12, 2012)

She really wanted the more power with gas .. batteries take to long to charge


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

If you got the gas, would it be 2 stroke or 4 stroke??


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> If you got the gas, would it be 2 stroke or 4 stroke??


As many strokes as it takes Pops.


----------



## scarbelly (May 12, 2012)

If I was you I'd sleep with one eye open tonite - she might give it a trial run ...... on you


----------



## ritamcd (May 12, 2012)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 13, 2012)

, to hear you'll be incapacitated for a while


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 13, 2012)

Yikes


----------



## solaryellow (May 13, 2012)

Still alive and got to sleep in our bed last night! She actually enjoys trimming and edging but hated our corded trimmer.


----------



## africanmeat (May 13, 2012)

I think it was a test run . next will be .............


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

I hope she gets years of enjoyment out of it!


----------



## eman (May 12, 2012)

I wonder why when i read the title i knew who wrote it w/o looking????


----------



## boykjo (May 12, 2012)




----------



## coyote1 (May 12, 2012)

I bet she loves you for it


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

eman said:


> I wonder why when i read the title i knew who wrote it w/o looking????


Lucky guess?


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

coyote1 said:


> I bet she loves you for it


She hasn't seen it yet. She and some friends are out occupying a vineyard today. I did send her a text that simply said "I got you a new battery operated toy." Her reply was "WTF?" I can't wait to see her face when she gets home.


----------



## coyote1 (May 12, 2012)

you may be on the couch tonight


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2012)

Oh Man!...You are such a Romantic! ...JJ


----------



## frosty (May 12, 2012)

Now THAT is funny!  Enjoy the patio tonight, take a blanket,I heard it's gonna be chilly.


----------



## alelover (May 12, 2012)

That's funny. For now anyway.


----------



## wjordan52 (May 12, 2012)

Let us know how that works out for you. We'll wait 'till the bandages come off...


----------



## ritamcd (May 12, 2012)

She really wanted the more power with gas .. batteries take to long to charge


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

If you got the gas, would it be 2 stroke or 4 stroke??


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> If you got the gas, would it be 2 stroke or 4 stroke??


As many strokes as it takes Pops.


----------



## scarbelly (May 12, 2012)

If I was you I'd sleep with one eye open tonite - she might give it a trial run ...... on you


----------



## ritamcd (May 12, 2012)




----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 13, 2012)

, to hear you'll be incapacitated for a while


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 13, 2012)

Yikes


----------



## solaryellow (May 13, 2012)

Still alive and got to sleep in our bed last night! She actually enjoys trimming and edging but hated our corded trimmer.


----------



## africanmeat (May 13, 2012)

I think it was a test run . next will be .............


----------

